# Smokin Some Friend Deer



## smoking b (Feb 11, 2013)

I forgot to put this up. A friend dropped off some deer to smoke. Part of a hind quarter & heart. Here they are in the smoker.

View media item 200562
Smoker temp has been 110* for a few hours. Gonna bump it up to 120 for a while then take it up to 225 - 250 to finish up.

Updates to follow...


----------



## smoking b (Feb 11, 2013)

I forgot to add that I am using oak & apple pellets in the AMNPS...


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Feb 11, 2013)

I'm gonna watch this   
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   ... I was under the impression that we need to go from 40° to 145° in 4 hr. to keep Botulism from forming. Did you "cure" it 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  , any kind of way?

Am I missing something here or what.

I'm not saying you're wrong Smokingb , I just need more input .

Have fun and...


----------



## smoking b (Feb 11, 2013)

oldschoolbbq said:


> I'm gonna watch this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Stan - You are correct & are not missing anything. I was in a hurry & should have been more specific earlier.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   He cured the meat in a brine for a couple weeks before he brought it to me & it was injected at the time it was placed in the brine. He wants it to be smoked for a few hours at lower temps before cooking it the whole way which is why I don't have the temp up yet. It is currently at 126* Will let it go a little longer then bring up the temp & cook it the whole way. Hope that makes sense


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Feb 11, 2013)

Whew....thought I'd lost my mind...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Thanks for the insight...

Now, have fun and...


----------



## smoking b (Feb 11, 2013)

Ok got them done. Here they are right before I took them out.













PICT0572.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Feb 11, 2013






They are wrapped up & waiting for him to get here. Shouldn't be too much longer...


----------



## kingfishcam (Feb 11, 2013)

Wish I were present for the slicing.  Yummie!


----------



## smoke happens (Feb 11, 2013)

Service charge!


----------



## smoking b (Feb 11, 2013)

Well he came to pick it up & tried it out. He really liked it & asked if I could smoke him some more. I said sure & he said hang on. He just "happened" to have another piece with him  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   so here it is.













PICT0573.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Feb 11, 2013






Smoker 110 for now AMNPS with oak & apple again.

When he picks this up he is gonna give me 2 hind quarters to keep  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Updates to follow...


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Feb 11, 2013)

You can't beat that deal B!!!

One of my employees brought me a hind quarter early in the season.  I have it in the freezer and am still undecided on what to do with it...

Bill


----------



## kingfishcam (Feb 11, 2013)

What IT did you cook to?  Also, were these deboned, and just brine, or injected also?


----------



## smoking b (Feb 11, 2013)

kingfishcam said:


> What IT did you cook to? Also, were these deboned, and just brine, or injected also?





Smoking B said:


> Hey Stan - You are correct & are not missing anything. I was in a hurry & should have been more specific earlier.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They were injected. I took them to 155 IT pulled them & wrapped. They went to 159 on their own from the carry over cooking. Really good eating  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    Yup


----------



## kingfishcam (Feb 11, 2013)

Thanks!  Missed that comment I guess.


----------



## smoking b (Feb 11, 2013)

PGSmoker64 said:


> You can't beat that deal B!!!
> 
> One of my employees brought me a hind quarter early in the season.  I have it in the freezer and am still undecided on what to do with it...
> 
> Bill


Yeah I think I made out pretty good  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Lots of options - just make sure you involve your smoker!


----------



## smoking b (Feb 11, 2013)

kingfishcam said:


> Thanks! Missed that comment I guess.


No problem  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   This last piece will get the same treatment - pull out at 155 IT & wrap.  Yumm


----------



## smoking b (Feb 11, 2013)

Quick update - IT is at 135*  smoker temp 226*  Smelling really good


----------



## smoking b (Feb 12, 2013)

Ok pulled off & wrapped. Here is what it looked like.













PICT0575.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Feb 12, 2013






Once it is done resting I will try out a slice & take another pic...


----------



## 05sprcrw (Feb 12, 2013)

looks great!


----------



## kingfishcam (Feb 12, 2013)

Waiting for the slice pic!!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 12, 2013)

Drooling!!! All these great venison smokes and we didn't get one this year! Driving me nuts!


----------



## woodcutter (Feb 12, 2013)

Like Pastrami?


----------



## roller (Feb 12, 2013)

Looking good !


----------



## driedstick (Feb 12, 2013)

Looks good and sounds like you got the better end of the deal on the trade.


----------



## smoking b (Feb 12, 2013)

05sprcrw said:


> looks great!


Thanks!


Roller said:


> Looking good !


Thanks Roller!


----------



## smoking b (Feb 12, 2013)

Woodcutter said:


> Like Pastrami?


Yup pretty much


----------



## smoking b (Feb 12, 2013)

driedstick said:


> Looks good and sounds like you got the better end of the deal on the trade.


Thanks! & yeah I made out pretty good on this one


----------



## smoking b (Feb 12, 2013)

Here is a sliced pic.













PICT0577.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Feb 12, 2013






Very tasty!


----------



## smoking b (Feb 12, 2013)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Drooling!!! All these great venison smokes and we didn't get one this year! Driving me nuts!


Do you have a lot of mule deer out there?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 12, 2013)

Smoking B said:


> Here is a sliced pic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very tasty indeed!!!!


----------



## kingfishcam (Feb 12, 2013)

Perfectly cooked venison in my book.  Wishing I was there for the taster!!


----------



## maxbob002 (Feb 12, 2013)

Am I the only one wondering about the heart?  I have never heard of anyone eating a venison heart.  How was it?  Brined as well?

It all looks awesome and on the to do list for next year.


----------



## smoking b (Feb 12, 2013)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Very tasty indeed!!!!


Thanks!


kingfishcam said:


> Perfectly cooked venison in my book. Wishing I was there for the taster!!


Thanks!


----------



## smoking b (Feb 12, 2013)

maxbob002 said:


> Am I the only one wondering about the heart?  I have never heard of anyone eating a venison heart.  How was it?  Brined as well?
> 
> It all looks awesome and on the to do list for next year.


Never heard of eating a venison heart???  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   

They are really good  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    Yes it was brined too  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Give it a try - I bet you like it!


----------



## maxbob002 (Feb 12, 2013)

Haha awesome. Guess I will have to add that to the need to cook list, which has been steadily growing thanks to this forum.

Bob


----------



## turnandburn (Mar 15, 2013)

never had smoked heart, but had plenty of fried heart....might have to look into this..looks amazing. love venison with the passion.


----------



## fuzzyfishin (Mar 19, 2013)

That looks MARVOULUS.

 Have cooked plenty oh hind qtrs on a weber charcoal and turned out awsome.

 Haven't yet tried to smoke the heart or liver. But they go well with onions


----------



## beeflover (Sep 27, 2013)

nice deer smoke


----------



## deansomers (Sep 27, 2013)

You both made out good on that deal!


----------

